# Rear End Whine



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Been reading a lot about this. Was wondering if this is common to 2004s, 2005s, or both. 

Also, how would you describe the whine? Is it a high-pitched metallic sound, sort of like a throw-out bearing? Or something similar to noise coming from the tires?

I've got a 2004 -- and have always thought the tires were exceptionally buzzy -- particularly from the rear. It's really annoying -- and I'd love to get rid of it.

BTW, any dealer contacts who have the TSB, I'd appreciate getting some info on it to help guide my local dealer. Thanks, all. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

My '05 has a whine that is not audible until around 80mph. Been noticeable since new and first thought it was tire noise but now believe it is originating from the diff. Hasn't gotten worse so at present will just monitor it.

Other owners complain their noise starts at about 45mph which I guess puts it in a different category from mine.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Mine has under 800 miles on it and the whine has started. It sounds like road noise a bit, but only between 45-55 mph., in mine anyway. It is definately a WHINE.!!!


----------



## Gordon Fan (Feb 25, 2005)

I have an 04 that I noticed whining when I let off of the gas. I didn't hear it under power. I mentioned to my dealer when I had it in for a leak in the brake system and was told that GM is investigating this and had permission to replace my whole rear end assembly. I take it in Wednesday so I will see what they actually do. 

On a side note, has anyone heard of the front tires rubbing the strut? They ended up changing the camber and are replacing the tires. It seems that the front alignments on these GTO's are real touchy since this is the second set being replaced due to alignment problems. The first time was right away after taking possession.


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*my whine*

b a- 

My whine ween seems to be better since the fluid change in the diff. The tires are noisy and i hope that the Michellin Pilot's that I intend to buy make it better. PM me if you want to go for a ride to compare noise levels. I am in the Pleasanton area.


----------



## redroller (Oct 16, 2005)

*Diff. noise*

I seem to have the noise, with less than 400 miles on my '05. Only drive it now and then. Worst on trailing throttle, disappears when I have foot on the throttle. Definite whine, so to the dealer it will go, just do not know when. Al


----------



## mnstrundhd (Jul 22, 2005)

Mine has a whine that starts at 40 and continues till 60. Very annoying! The shop foreman at the dealership said this is normal diff. backlash noise that all gto's have. He also said the clunking sound that I get at low speed decelleration is common to high performance vehicles. The clunking comes and goes but the whine is constant. I then contacted GM and they told me that they were aware of this problem and are working on a fix. They gave me two years of free oil changes and tire rotation and said they would tell me when the fix is in. Time frame 6 mo. to a year. I guess I am stuck with a $30,000 high performance whiner till then. :confused


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

that clunks. And it is NOT normal in high performance vehicles.......


----------



## Gordon Fan (Feb 25, 2005)

I took mine in to the dealer to have it replaced. At the end of the day, they didn't replace it because they have been instructed to replace all of the mounting bolts as well. It is also calling for a special fluid. I will try to find out what they are putting in it when I finally get it replaced.


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

This rear end whine issue, is making me nerveous. I have a little over 20k miles on mine and with my luck, I will have this issue right after the 36k mile warranty. I wish GM would just do a recall and fix this, obvious, problem with numerous GTO's.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

At about 1,700 miles my rear was replaced hassle-free from my dealer.


----------



## kannona (Dec 18, 2004)

I have my 05 M6 scheduled for the replacement of the rear end once the assembly comes from Australia. I took my GTO in to the dealer last week because I kept on smelling oil burning in the rear of the car. They put it on the lift and told me I have a leak in the seals on the rear end assembly. They also showed me a DANA report from GM that states all 04,05,and 06 GTO's will have to get the whole rear end assembly replaced eventually. It is fully covered under warranty. I am assuming that Holden will resolve this issue with the upcoming 06's before they hit the showrooms. But, for all of us that own 04 and 05's, we will eventually have to get them replaced. GM should have sent out a recall letter to all of us regarding this issue but they have refused to do so for some reason.

I noticed clunking and whining on my GTO 2 month's after I purchsed it. Some of the mechanics at the dealerships have no clue of what they are talking about. I took mine to one dealer here in Virginia and they did not find anything at all. Even whe they put it on the lift. They didn't even smell the burning oil that was leaking on the exhaust in the rear. So, the next day, I took it to a dealer that is known for quality work and they noticed the current issue with the Goat.

I will try to get the DANA report from dealer very soon, that is if they will let me have a copy, and post it on the forum.

Kannona


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

Local dealer put a new rear end in my 05 with 3500 miles on it took 2 months to get and gm had pacific instructions not to open pumpkin to box up and send to research and development at dana for the whine on the gtos the problem only accord at 50mph if put another 1500 on new rear and no problems yet.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

After the replacement, the new rear has been absolutely silent. :cheers


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> After the replacement, the new rear has been absolutely silent. :cheers


any performance difference?? or is noise just gone?? I have the whine also just trying to see if it progressively gets worst or what..


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

The car seems faster every time I get in it but I think thats normal since I only drive it on the weekends. 

So no. No performace difference.


----------



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

I have about 12,000 miles on my '04 and I get a clunk in the rearend when pulling off in low gear. Especially when the car is cold.

I've heard that GM is backing off replacing all the rearends on GTO's and instead they are just replacing the diff fluid.

Has anyone had or heard of a rearend failing while on the road?


----------



## redroller (Oct 16, 2005)

*Diff. noise, more*

I just took mine out, still has less than 400 miles. Went without the "seatcover" so I could hear better. Noise is loudest when pinion gear and ring gear do not have pressure between them. Not noticeable when accelerating or decelerating, more noise at constant speed. Al.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

can some one tell me what it sound like. when i start the car i hear a kind of whine but i think thats just the belts or something. do this problem affect performance on the goat. i need some one who has this whine drive mine to c if i have this problem. if i take it to the dealer they will tell me what whine


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

It's a whiring sound heard *ONLY* under acceleration (foot on gas). It is not a clunk and if you have it the dealer has to REPLACE IT. These are noisy DANA pinion gears (a known problem by GM and DANA); a fluid change is *NOT* a fix.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> It's a whiring sound heard *ONLY* under acceleration (foot on gas). It is not a clunk and if you have it the dealer has to REPLACE IT. These are noisy DANA pinion gears (a known problem by GM and DANA); a fluid change is *NOT* a fix.


dont notice anything under accel. will it affect performance?


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> It's a whiring sound heard *ONLY* under acceleration (foot on gas). It is not a clunk and if you have it the dealer has to REPLACE IT. These are noisy DANA pinion gears (a known problem by GM and DANA); a fluid change is *NOT* a fix.


PA GOAT - Just ordered my '06 from Bean in Limerick. Should be here in April. Can't stop thinking about it even though it's months away. Guess the excitment will get me through the winter months.

This rear issue doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling. Hope it's taken care of before they build mine.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*Wouldn't worry.....*

Loubo:

I'd hope GM would thave the problem straightened out by the time the 06's are rolling out. I wouldn't worry about it if I were you. A catastrophic failure wasnt going to happen in mine, however there was a problem, GM knows and fixed accordingly. 

I'd be more worried about how you're going to make it over the winter. You can come stare at my Goat if you need to. 

BTW, Faulkner West Chester has a '05 Yellowjacket sitting on its lot. I stopped to just look at it the other day. Niiiiiiiice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

there arent too many yellow ones around are there?


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have 18,000 on my 05 and I have heard neither a whine or clunk. I will take it out this weekent and listen to it. Is it a high pitch or low pitch? I drove my car a lot when I first got it back in Feb. but now I only drive it on Fridays and weekends. Put less than a 100 miles a week on it now. Any suggestions or thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

from what others describe and based on what I have heard from past experiences, it should sound like a moaning from the rearend. Like a big girl kind of moan, not a supermodel moan.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'd like to say I don't know what a big girl moan sounds like but we have all heard it at least once! LOL I will be aware this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

yep, whether they admit it or not, EVERY guy has heard the big girl moan... And for those that havent, just go to any mall and stand in line at a McDonalds....you WILL hear the big girl moan !!!


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

The rearend whine sounds like a failing fuel pump (hi-pitch at 45-55 when pressing the gas pedal , sound goes away when you let off of gas, for me the whine was only at 45-55)...


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

If you think there is a whine coming from the rear end take in and complain. I have an 04 and the half-shaft bolts walked out and one of them dropped. Luckily I was going slow around a corner when it happened and not on the highway. The dealership replaced the half shaft and about 3 weeks later I noticed a whine. The whole rear end had to be replaced then. I was pissed. Apparently the 04's dont have locktite on the bolts holding the half shaft in place.....have it checked out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

agreed !! and go to a GOOD dealership.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I noticed the whine the first day I drove mine...light throttle accelerate 45-55mph or light decel using throttle 45-55mph, more notieable after warm up. My dealer was aware of the problem and ordered a new differtial with out delay, could take a couple months. The differential also has excessive backlash, this causes a driveline clunk sometimes when changing gears at low speed / low rpm condition. If your car has these symptoms I would take to the dealer and demand complete differential replacement while it is under warranty. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

at least you had a good dealer to work with !!


----------

